# [Outdated - need VS 2013 now] Microsoft Visual Studio C++ Express 2010



## Kardall (Apr 21, 2013)

*See: Getting Started with OBS Development*


Spoiler



First step is to get the source from the main github (Instructions Here)

After that, you have to install a few things to make it work for Win32.

Number 1: Windows 8 SDK (http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/desktop/hh852363.aspx)

Number 2: June 2010 DirectX SDK (http://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/download/details.aspx?id=6812)
If you compile it and get the error message: Error Code: S0123
Then you need to get this update from Microsoft.

Go into the GitHub Download you have selected on your computer. You will see a folder similar to this: (trunk\rundir)

You must run the batch file according to what you are compiling. For this example (which I have gotten to work in this method) I have used the "copyrelease.bat" file. Run it and it will copy a file(s) accordingly.

Now unless I have missed something (I have logged everything I did from scratch with a windows 7 pro system) you should be able to "build" a release Win32 version of OBS and get an output of:


```
========== Build: 10 succeeded, 0 failed, 0 up-to-date, 0 skipped ==========
```


----------



## Andypro (May 14, 2013)

I'm getting errors of the form:

d:\projects\github\obs\source\main.h(44): fatal error C1083: Cannot open include file: 'D3DX10.h': No such file or directory

*EDIT:* DirectX problem fixed.  Be sure to reboot after you install the DirectX SDK.

I got OBS built using VC++ 2010 Express, but had to make the following change in some .rc files.  Apparently winres.h is not distributed with VC++ Express, so if you don't already have it from some other source, OBS won't build.  I changed the references to winresrc.h included in the Windows SDK.

Replace all instances of


```
#include "winres.h"
```

with


```
#include "winresrc.h"

#ifndef IDC_STATIC
	#define IDC_STATIC (-1)
#endif
```


----------

